# BMW Credit Card Question.



## schnell525 (Feb 6, 2007)

The offer was on the up and up from my dealership. Separate form.


----------



## Stevej2001 (Jan 26, 2008)

golfnut802 said:


> I had a form to sign, indicating whether or not I wanted the credit card. You have to sign so many papers, they may just give it to people to sign without telling them what it is. I mean, who reads all that crap?


 Well I did read it. My wife, a lawyer, taught me to read stuff and I did.

The credit card form was quite clearly identified. The finance guy said something like:

'sign here for your bmw card'. I didn't.


----------



## jmp (May 29, 2005)

Looks like every center has a different modus operandi. I got mine in the mail two days after taking delivery. The application form has all info filled out for me except for my signature. Nonetheless it went to the shredder.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

Chrysler tried to do this years back when my wife got her PT Cruiser. The finance lady said we had to sign the credit card papers, it was just another step in completing the finance process you know.... When I said we didn't want it, esp. the 22% interest rate, she said that a lot of people say that, but when they get the card, they use it. I told her again that we don't want it and she started to get irritated. She told me to sign and then just tear up the card when it arrived if I truly didn't want it.

So then I told her that I didn't want the card and I didn't want the card on my credit bureau reports either...and I cannot tear them up. She then had the gall to say that if I didn't sign for the Chrysler card, then I couldn't complete my financing and get the car. I said, well, I will go back down and tell Bill (salesman) that he just lost a sale. Goodbye. When I started to get up, she got huffy and threw out the credit papers.

Yeesh.

And the Big Three think they can regain any sort of prominance by just making better cars?

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA!

They have no friggin' clue.

BTW, my wife's new JEEP Patriot (does the job), built in July 2007, already had rusty door hinges. Eight months old and rusting already.

BUY AMERICAN!!!

HAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## oghowie (Feb 3, 2006)

Does anyone know who I would contact if I wanted to file a complaint with BMW regarding my dealership?

Turns out that my finance person lied to me and my credit was run a 2nd time in order to approve the credit card.


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

Howie, what they're doing is illegal unless you signed a form requesting the credit card and even if you did sign it if they didn't tell you what the form was for it is unethical. BMW won't do a thing but the state attorney might. The finance people apparantly do this to make a commission and I suspect it is SOP at many dealerships. The first thing I would do is give them all ones on the customer survey and I would call the general manager and tell him why. This has to stop.


----------



## oghowie (Feb 3, 2006)

mclaren said:


> Howie, what they're doing is illegal unless you signed a form requesting the credit card and even if you did sign it if they didn't tell you what the form was for it is unethical. BMW won't do a thing but the state attorney might. The finance people apparantly do this to make a commission and I suspect it is SOP at many dealerships. The first thing I would do is give them all ones on the customer survey and I would call the general manager and tell him why. This has to stop.


I wish I had found out about the credit card sooner or else I would NOT have given them all 5s on their survey.


----------



## MarcusSanDiego (Jan 7, 2002)

The danger of having the dealer sign you up -- _sua sponte_ -- for the card is that it could have a detrimental impact on your credit report (from a FICO standpoint). Indeed, what if you had a fairly thin file (not many revolving accounts) and it reduced your overall age substantially? The card would certainly help with utilization, but you never know what that new account will do to scores.

Dealers who "slide" these applications through without the customer knowing, should think twice about this practice.


----------



## schnell525 (Feb 6, 2007)

I don't see the massive problem. If you have a good score, went over the details of the card and get it...it's a good thing.

If your FICO is that thin, maybe you shouldn't be at a BMW dealer, rather a Ford. Not being snobby, but leasing or buying a BMW costs a lot of money.


----------



## MarcusSanDiego (Jan 7, 2002)

schnell525 said:


> I don't see the massive problem. If you have a good score, went over the details of the card and get it...it's a good thing.
> 
> If your FICO is that thin, maybe you shouldn't be at a BMW dealer, rather a Ford. Not being snobby, but leasing or buying a BMW costs a lot of money.


We're not talking about people who knew the details of the card. We're talking about those who didn't know about it.

What's more, there are people who might only have two cards (each with an average age of 10 years). Add that third card and the overall age just plunged to seven years.

That's what I was talking about when I raised the issue of having a thin file. A thin file, by the way, is not always synonymous with a low score. Indeed, there are plenty of people out there who don't have a bunch of tradelines but who do still have healthy FICO scores.

You can't make a generalization about this purchaser's ability to pay, either. This customer -- with the two credit cards -- could have multiple auto installment loans on that credit report as well.


----------



## 335is2013 (Feb 8, 2013)

Sorry for bringing a FIVE year old thread back to life but I just received a BMW card in the mail without applying. I thought it was sort of odd when I got a letter in the mail from BMW Financial stating they pulled my credit AGAIN on 4/5, when I picked up my new 335is on 4/1. Just today I got the card in the mail. Assuming the finance guy had me sign something I didn't take notice of. Either way, shady as hell and I'm not pleased at all. I signed the papers late (took delivery at 9:30PM past closing time...) but I don't want the card and I certainly don't want the pull on my credit report.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

335is2013 said:


> Sorry for bringing a FIVE year old thread back to life but I just received a BMW card in the mail without applying. I thought it was sort of odd when I got a letter in the mail from BMW Financial stating they pulled my credit AGAIN on 4/5, when I picked up my new 335is on 4/1. Just today I got the card in the mail. Assuming the finance guy had me sign something I didn't take notice of. Either way, shady as hell and I'm not pleased at all. I signed the papers late (took delivery at 9:30PM past closing time...) but I don't want the card and I certainly don't want the pull on my credit report.


Call up BMWFS and cancel it. Simple as that. Explain you never consented to the card.


----------



## mr29 (Sep 2, 2012)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Call up BMWFS and cancel it. Simple as that. Explain you never consented to the card.


time to find another dealer and like they said cancel that thing its an awful card


----------



## Joseph @ Schaeffer BMW (Aug 30, 2012)

THe form is a seperate piece of paper. It has a place for client signature and mother's maiden name. The form is then faxed in by the finance manager or CA. Ask to see a copy of the signed document. If it's your signature, there isn't much you can do about it other than cancel the card. If it isn't your signature, well, that's a different can of worms.


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

Joseph @ Schaeffer BMW said:


> THe form is a seperate piece of paper. It has a place for client signature and mother's maiden name. The form is then faxed in by the finance manager or CA. Ask to see a copy of the signed document. If it's your signature, there isn't much you can do about it other than cancel the card. If it isn't your signature, well, that's a different can of worms.


Another example of why it's so difficult to find a good CA and/or BMW Center you can trust. They do exist, but they are far and few between.

Even if the OP signed the paper, obviously, it wasn't explained to him properly what he was signing (although the OP share some of the blame for signing papers without reading).

If the OP didn't sign the paper, well... I hope the finance manager gets his/her ass booted for falsifying a legal document.


----------



## mr29 (Sep 2, 2012)

threaten to go to your local news channel. the dealer will bend.had a dealer try a similar tactic.i called them on it.they ended up paying the car off and taking it back just to avoid a huge public relations nightmare


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

when your BMW car credit is approved at a high FICO score BMW's computer will auto-generate a BMW CC approval with the car approval, you can choose to take it or decline.. if you got it w/o signing for it then that is suspect.


----------

